# help!!!reset waste ink pad for windows 8



## fayisf3i (Oct 13, 2014)

I have got t jet3 printer and windows 8 computer, the printer has the ink light and error light flashing alternating, the instruction book says I need to do a reset ink pad counter. the printer properties method wont work so I download many softwares and none of them works. could anyone tell me what to do? 

I really need the printer work again because I'm afraid the print head will dry out.


----------

